# Sables!!! <33



## shilorio

who has sable german shepherds?? i havent seen many!


----------



## Mrs.K

I've got two and one bi-color.

my sable bitch Zenzy









Yukon and Zenzy


----------



## shilorio

Mrs.K said:


> I've got two and one bi-color.
> 
> my sable bitch Zenzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon and Zenzy


 so beautiful  i love the first picture!!


----------



## Relayer

Awwwe, man... do I have to do this for you every time??


----------



## eyezik

Mrs.K said:


> I've got two and one bi-color.


I wanna see the bi-color. I loooove bi-colors. 


I believe GSD's are the most beautiful, elegant, graceful looking dogs ever.


----------



## Relayer

Mrs.K said:


> I've got two and one bi-color.
> 
> my sable bitch Zenzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon and Zenzy


Two gorgeous dogs there!! I love seeing them.


----------



## shilorio

Relayer said:


> Awwwe, man... do I have to do this for you every time??


 
hahaha! thanks


----------



## shilorio

eyezik said:


> I wanna see the bi-color. I loooove bi-colors.
> 
> 
> I believe GSD's are the most beautiful, elegant, graceful looking dogs ever.


i agree  they are amazing


----------



## Relayer

shilorio said:


> hahaha! thanks


I really love the shot of her post-bath in the towel... that's Max's favorite part of bath time. 

Do you have a photo program? If so, tell me which one and I may be able to help you upright your own pix.


----------



## shilorio

photo program? hahaha


----------



## chachi

My Sable Blitz


----------



## shilorio

chachi said:


> My Sable Bltiz


 
handsom!:wub:


----------



## Relayer

shilorio said:


> photo program? hahaha


Ughhhhh... never mind!!


----------



## shilorio

hahaha im not very smart with computers! i like the out doors lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I've got Ultro...








I've got Tara...








I've got Evi...








And I've got my pup Cisco...


----------



## Greydusk

Here's mine. Chewing on his fox


----------



## shilorio

awww they are all so cute!! i love seeing sables! i never see many around much :/


----------



## ChristenHolden

I have Bella


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Murphy is a red sable. I have NO idea what he's gonna look like when he gets older. His mom and grandma were very light. Dad was a lot darker. We'll see. I'm hoping for darker, but I have a feeling he's going lighter. my hubs say's he's ugly and flesh colored... and he's lucky he's got a cute face. Said he looks like a pig w/ the pink fur and black tail *sigh* I still love him.


----------



## shilorio

FuryanGoddess said:


> Murphy is a red sable. I have NO idea what he's gonna look like when he gets older. His mom and grandma were very light. Dad was a lot darker. We'll see. I'm hoping for darker, but I have a feeling he's going lighter. my hubs say's he's ugly and flesh colored... and he's lucky he's got a cute face. Said he looks like a pig w/ the pink fur and black tail *sigh* I still love him.


 
i think he is amazing! i want him so bad! he is beautiful!!


----------



## Chris Wild

Wulf











Kaiser











Nara











Hannah (5 mths old in pic)


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Thanks, Shilorio


----------



## shilorio

FuryanGoddess said:


> Thanks, Shilorio


 
very welcome!


----------



## jan & jim

Beautiful dogs! There's just something about them that really draws the eye! When we got our Jethro, the breeder also had a beautiful red sable female available. But with one female in the house already we thought it best to stick with a male.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo


----------



## celiamarie

Here is Kira!


----------



## JKlatsky

From oldest to youngest....All we've got are sables! 

Ike









Argos









Anka









Cade









Tag


----------



## onyx'girl

How about a sable and a bi-color?
















and a blanket b&t long coat mixed in


----------



## shilorio

i love the bi colors  i want one and a red sable soo beautiful!! <3


----------



## Gsdldy

My Sable Bella I also have 2 blanket backs and a saddle back









Here she is a little older


----------



## shilorio

so cute you guys keep em coming! sables rule!














new muzzle!!


----------



## shilorio

when i first got shilo i was thinking she would be a sadle back haha but i love her sableness! i always loved the sables


----------



## onyx'girl

Why the muzzle?


----------



## ChristenHolden

Wow we all have such handsome boys and Beautyful girls. I think sables are very quickly becoming my altime favorite GSD color. It used to be blacks and whites now its sables and blacks and in that order.  :wub:  I never seen such pretty sheps cept right here on this fourm.


----------



## shilorio

busses  shilo is crazy friendly but they wont let pups on the busses with out a muzzle  so we went and bought one


----------



## shilorio

ChristenHolden said:


> Wow we all have such handsome boys and Beautyful girls. I think sables are very quickly becoming my altime favorite GSD color. It used to be blacks and whites now its sables and blacks and in that order.  :wub:  I never seen such pretty sheps cept right here on this fourm.


 
very true! i just love these dogs! and the people! you all are so much and have given me such great info i love it! and you guys all reply! haha :wild:


----------



## Mrs.K

eyezik said:


> I wanna see the bi-color. I loooove bi-colors.
> 
> 
> I believe GSD's are the most beautiful, elegant, graceful looking dogs ever.


Here you go 

Took this yesterday. She's growing so fast.  :wub:
She didn't feel that well either. The day before she had very bad diarrhea.


----------



## Klaus13

I love the look of sables..just not many out in my area..the black and tans are just what I prefer,and wouldn't give my boy up for anything.


----------



## KCandMace

I have a house full of them. 
Here is Dad and Daughter.









one of the boys.









Another boy.









We have 7 sables in the house right now and 2 bi-color. Sadly we will have to part with 5 of them.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*She has to have the muzzle to keep her from licking people to death!!!*



shilorio said:


> so cute you guys keep em coming! sables rule!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new muzzle!!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Why can't you figure this out, look for the clockwise or counterclockwise...It would be on your computer not photobucket, but then again you might be able to do it there.


----------



## Relayer

Mrs.K said:


> Here you go
> 
> Took this yesterday. She's growing so fast.  :wub:
> She didn't feel that well either. The day before she had very bad diarrhea.
> 
> YouTube - Growing up way too fast


Sorry, but I have to come out with this thought... This is for most english only people; When Mrs.K speaks in the video... that's what our dogs hear when we speak english to them. I found that concept both humorous and instructive. When listen and can't understand the words, I tend to focus on the inflection and tone.

Entschuldigen sie, Frau K!!!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

This picture is of my first 2 breeding German Shepherds, it was in 1978 or so. The picture was taken on 3rd ave in Edmonds just North of the 4 way stop. I really miss these two, the floppy eared female dog was the sweetest dog I have ever meet. Crap I am starting to cry, sorry gotta go...That is one of their puppies the little girl is holding...


----------



## mtmarabianz

Lacey!


----------



## Josiebear

I have a almost 13 month old Sable


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa

[/IMG]







Zaidy at 5 months old...


----------



## GsdLoverr729

This is the sable pup I might get (It's this one or a black and tan... gotta choose which one's temperament would go best nd which one chooses me).


----------



## shilorio

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *She has to have the muzzle to keep her from licking people to death!!!*


 
haaha! so true jess!


----------



## shilorio

reading :3


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Those of you with Sables... did they darken, lighten or just change while they grew? The diamond on Murphy's tail is black, blackest place, other then the very front of his muzzle on him. Is that normal? Does that show what color the fur might turn as it stretches up his back? I'm so excited about watching him grow. He seems so small still but he's grown quite a bit since we got him. 3 wks ago tomorrow.. WOW! Gonna have to weigh him again, see how much he gained this week!


----------



## JKlatsky

They generally darkened from where they were at 8-9weeks...but alot of it seemed to depends on the length of their fur and some small details. They all do start with that black triangle.

TWo puppies at 4 weeks.
Cade









Cruise









Consider. The puppy on the far left is Cruise and the puppy in the middle is Cade. They are 6.5 weeks old here. Look pretty similar right??










Cade has the blue collar.


















Cruise has the black collar.


















And then once the adult coats were in...I'm going to admit to being a bad Mom and not having any pictures of Cade until a month after the pictures of Cruise...but you can see that Cruise is darker than Cade by a bit.

Cade in the front...









And Cruise


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Thanks. It should be exciting to watch. Right now, he's very short haired ... Like.. grow some FUR lol. Still, he's cute and a good dog... They don't all have to be breathtaking!


----------



## JKlatsky

But they all are in their own way!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

yeah, he's got a good face.. and he's starting to press... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...just-scared-few-years-off-me.html#post1846316


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*That face is a killer. What a doll, I would spoil her rotten!!*


----------



## FuryanGoddess

HOLY CRAP, that looks SOO much like Murphy. Could be one of his littermates, I SWEAR!!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

WOW, she looks so much like my Murphy!!! SOO MUCH. OMG, I can't get over it!


GsdLoverr729 said:


> This is the sable pup I might get (It's this one or a black and tan... gotta choose which one's temperament would go best nd which one chooses me).


----------



## jacksonpuppers

I have a Dark Dark Dark Sable <333:wub:

Puppy shot










Just Born...










now at 21 months :wub:


----------



## APBTLove

Jaeger, my love.


----------



## michelleans

It's amazing how much Dena's coat has changed from 2 months to now!

Dena at 2 months



















Dena at 3 months





























Dena at 4 months



















Dena at 5 months



















And now at almost 6 months


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Oh I'm having puppy fever, all the cuties !!! I miss my little porky girlie Masi..here are some age related photo's of her to see the color changes..

3 weeks









12/14 weeks









18 weeks









1 year









and now 2 years old


----------



## Mrs.K

I got to say we've all got gorgeous dogs, don't we :wub:


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar at 4 weeks

















6 weeks









3 months?

















4 months









5 months?










Akbar now at 11 months


----------



## shilorio

FuryanGoddess said:


> Those of you with Sables... did they darken, lighten or just change while they grew? The diamond on Murphy's tail is black, blackest place, other then the very front of his muzzle on him. Is that normal? Does that show what color the fur might turn as it stretches up his back? I'm so excited about watching him grow. He seems so small still but he's grown quite a bit since we got him. 3 wks ago tomorrow.. WOW! Gonna have to weigh him again, see how much he gained this week!


usually they darken then they almost have a ticked fur, darker at the top lighter at ther bottom, shilo was all tan with a little black stripe when she was a pup now she is darker, i know if i get another sable i want a red or a black :wub:


----------



## KohleePiper

Diesel at 6 weeks old at my breeder's









Diesel currently at 1.5 years


----------



## shilorio

so cute! i love em' all!


----------



## Melgrj7

I have Nash, I love sables, my favorite gsd color


----------



## shilorio

i like sables alot  i always expected getting a bi color but this little one was a sable and i couldnt pass her up


----------



## Stogey

I've got one, check out my gallery ...


----------



## shilorio

very pretty dog stogey


----------



## LaRen616

I want one like this









Another one like this









And one like this


----------



## shilorio

i want a red sable like debbies


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

shilorio said:


> i want a red sable like debbies


*No way are you getting a third dog !!!! LOL !!! Your so funny, every time you see a good lookind dog you want one just like it ...*


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*Could you imagine what the puppies would look like if this was a girl and Tony and this pretty dog got together...*


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*How about Tony and this beautiful dog..*


----------



## shilorio

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *How about Tony and this beautiful dog..*


ahaha!! thats the one i want!! haha when im older defenatly but nooot now!! lol two is pleeeeeenty!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I've pretty much given up hope that Murphy will darken. He's gotten a LOT lighter since he was a small pup, and even when we got him. All that dark underfur is gone. His ears were going up too, and now they're all off to one side, windblown look. 

Hubs say's he's the goofiest looking GSD he's ever seen. I keep assure him that his ears will at least straighten out. One stood straight up for about 4 ish days... now.. it's all gone to he!!.


----------



## Atticus09

My 10 month old sable boy Atticus <3


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Atticus09 said:


> My 10 month old sable boy Atticus <3


 Handsomee!! Great coat!!


----------



## michelleans

I LOVe Jackson and Akbar :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## shilorio

they are all so pretty <33


----------



## paulag1955

Here's my sable baby.


----------



## Dawn

Ok Can I ask a question....lolol
is Raven considered sable? Even though she has a great deal of black on her.
(I have not figured out how to post pics yet) sorry...lol working on it..lolol
That is Raven to the left...


----------



## shilorio

i think he/she maybe might be but id have to see his/her body, could be a bi color


----------



## Dawn

I would send you a pic of raven but I still am having great difficulty doing so...errrrr


----------



## shilorio

haha do you not know how to post pitures? where are you stuck? i just figured out how not to long ago haha


----------



## Dawn

Like I am stuck..lololol
I click on the little photo icon and nothing happens...
what am I doing wrong?


----------



## shilorio

first you have to make a photobucket, then upload your photos to that, then they had a "direct link" along with a few more links, copy the direct one and do you see the little icon above the reply box? like the AA and *B *and the _I _ect there is a little mountain with yellow background and sun, click that and paste the link in it and tada!


----------



## Dawn

this will take me a bit....once i got it that than a little light bulb goes off and I got it..lolol
until then i am roamin in the dark tryin to figure it all out.
lolol


----------



## shilorio

lol find out yet?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

shilorio said:


> first you have to make a photobucket, then upload your photos to that, then they had a "direct link" along with a few more links, copy the direct one and do you see the little icon above the reply box? like the AA and *B *and the _I _ect there is a little mountain with yellow background and sun, click that and paste the link in it and tada!


Actually, you don't need to do all that. If you copy the Img link below your picture in photobucket you can simply paste it into your reply window and your picture will appear in your post. It's a preformatted link.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*That is exactly how I do it...*


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*Tony is coming after you, shilo, and he is mad!!!*


----------



## Melina

Koda


----------



## shilorio

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *Tony is coming after you, shilo, and he is mad!!!*


hahah!!! DONT WORRY TONY!! shilo always will love you most, she gets jealous of chucho and i dont think she likes much as tony hahahaha


----------



## mjbgsd

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *Could you imagine what the puppies would look like if this was a girl and Tony and this pretty dog got together...*


:rofl: Sorry Akbar doesn't swing that way! :rofl:

Another of Akbar


----------



## Dawn

I have not figured out the whole photobucket thing yet...lolol


----------



## emjworks05

This is my sable Annie


----------



## shilorio

Dawn said:


> I have not figured out the whole photobucket thing yet...lolol


still
?? hahaha:wild:


----------



## shilorio

mjbgsd said:


> :rofl: Sorry Akbar doesn't swing that way! :rofl:
> 
> Another of Akbar


 
:rofl: oh! your to funny!!! hahahahah :spittingcoffee:


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Dawn... that GSD in ur ava is a BEAUTIFUL looking dog!


----------



## exkalibur

Here's our little guy (4 1/2 month). He's getting darker every week.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

Apparently, the Beast is a sable...I called him messy colored. Who knew? Certainly not me! How does one KNOW what makes a dog a sable anyway?


----------



## FuryanGoddess

I believe that the easiest way to tell is if the hair has two different colors on it. If it's tipped. I always say they look marbled.


----------



## Melina

dogsnkiddos said:


> Apparently, the Beast is a sable...I called him messy colored.


:rofl: Messy colored...

Here's another recent one of my Koda :wub:


----------



## Stormy

Berrin at all different ages. :wild:


----------



## vom haus bérendorf

Dunja ( didi) my sable female


----------



## Goofy

When we brought him home.


----------



## shilorio

aww they are so cute


----------



## Trina

I had no idea GSDs came in so many different "flavors" until we adopted Max and joined this board last summer.


----------



## Mac's Dad

*Sable I got one.*

I got a Sable too, his name is Mac


----------



## Mac's Dad

*Mac @ 9 weeks*


----------



## Melina

Awww...I want to hug Mac! So Cute!  Oconomowoc, by the way? Hahaha...


----------



## shilorio

beautiful!!


----------



## jacksonpuppers

Another one of Jackson as a Puppy and Now older

Jackson at 8 weeks old with our 11 year old Shepherd Millie 










Another One at 8 weeks










There is something stuck to the end of my Tug Toy 










Kookoo Bannanas










Hope you like him :wub:


----------



## mudman400ex

Here are two pictures of my boy Gunner hes about 3 1/2 months old in the picture.


----------



## LaRen616

mudman400ex said:


> Here are two pictures of my boy Gunner hes about 3 1/2 months old in the picture.


He is very dark, I love him :wub:


----------



## FuryanGoddess

very cute  Murphy is darkening up a bit, getting some black and his red is richer now.







Can't really tell in this pix, it's on his back. He'll never be as dark as I thought or hoped but he's a good pup and does this thing w/ his mouth that makes him look like he's smiling. Never had a dog that was able to smile


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Mauser is our sable boy*

These are pictures of Mauser between 4-8 weeks of age:




















Here he is his first week home with us:




















3 months:










4 months:











5 months:











6 months:











7 months:











8.5 months:











11 months old:











19 months:


----------



## FuryanGoddess

WOW, he is gorgeous! He went though a really light stage didn't he. Wow, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LaRen616

*Lauri & The Raw Fed Gang*


Mauser is absolutely stunning! OMG! I want him! :wub:


----------



## bosco146

Bear


----------



## guitarest




----------



## Lauri & The Gang

FuryanGoddess said:


> WOW, he is gorgeous! He went though a really light stage didn't he. Wow, absolutely beautiful!


Yes, he did but even then his tummy was BLACK!!


----------



## puffswami

*My dog is Sable; I have never seen another one.*

My dog's name is Kal. I just joined the site. In the litter all the other dogs were black and tan. Kal was the only one who was different, he was was grayish with a hint of gold.

I really didn't know what color he would turn out to be. But now he is golden pretty much. Any lighter colored on his belly. I have never seen another dog with the same color. He is all GSD based on his papers.

Weird but nice color, Huh?


----------



## Emoore

You want rare, how about a floppy-eared sable? My sweet Cashdog, gone too soon.


----------



## shilorio

beautiful dogs everyone! thanks so much for showing them off


----------



## wildwolf60

*Just got my sable in June!*

My gorgeous adoptee, Jaeger! He's now 18 months old-


----------



## bravo25

*my sabel bravo 9 weeks old*

 hes now 10.5 i havent meet him yet as im stuck in iraq but i shurrrree cant wait. i gett new pics of him every weekend really give me somthing to look foward too ! hes currently in puppy camp and starts boot cam soon with josiha nueman, www.nuemank9.com check him out and the vidos under gallery great trainer


----------



## cassadee7

bumping this thread up because I love it, and so people can add more pictures


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Gosh darn it I want a sable!!


----------



## KZoppa

Heres my youngest brat pup Shasta. She's 8 months old now.... 









My current brat pack (left to right Shelby,Riley,Shasta)



















And my girl Zena, who started my love of sables


----------



## Denali Girl

http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/callmaker69/DenaliandHera.jpg

http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/callmaker69/denali5.jpg


----------



## Deuce

No Sable for me...traditional black and tan  Maybe my second one...down the road


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

Nikita Galadriel of Crooked Creek


----------



## horsegirl

my boy at 18 months , still a teenager


----------



## Denali Girl

My girls dad......Bandit vom Wolfsheim


----------



## Melina

New photos of Koda:


----------



## paulag1955

Melina, I <3 Koda.

Here's my sable girl, Shasta, at 7/1/2 mos.


----------



## Klamari

Denali Girl said:


> My girls dad......Bandit vom Wolfsheim


OH, he is handsome:wub::wub:


----------



## shilorio

aww i want a red sable!! 

My shilo <3


----------



## Toffifay

This is my sable girl, Toffee...I am in love with this dog! :wub:


----------



## shilorio

Toffifay said:


> This is my sable girl, Toffee...I am in love with this dog! :wub:


 
aawww <333:wub:


----------



## supaflyz

I love these sables! I hope one day I will have one. I think they're rare here in Houston. I've only seen one. I don't even see sables at the park or pet stores.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Our Red and Black Sable, Killian.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Killian is a beautiful boy!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Thank you, both his parents were sables, so he looks like both of them, he is so handsome. We just love him!! I <3 Sables!!!


----------



## supaflyz

I have never seen this type of sable. Hes bright red/orange. I want him!



WarrantsWifey said:


> Our Red and Black Sable, Killian.


----------



## Hundguy

A few Sables I have owned/own.

Jenna



















Had to use my girl for one of the dogs @ my WDA helper cert.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

supaflyz said:


> I have never seen this type of sable. Hes bright red/orange. I want him!


Haha, how sweet. <3


----------



## wildo

Melina said:


> New photos of Koda:


Melina- wonderful shots! I absolutely love this one though!


----------



## Hundguy

Xandor (Belgium Import)

















I imported Xandor for a competitor who ended up not having time to compete with him so I got lucky and was able to buy him back for my breeding program. Then he went to live at the cat farm in MI with Tracy..

Evi (German Import)
Biggest pain in my ass to keep with other females. But she is just as strong as a male in temperament, nerves and the protection work..


----------



## Toffifay

Hundguy,

Love that pic with the helper in the blind...now that's a bark and hold!!


----------



## Melina

paulag1955 said:


> Melina, I <3 Koda.



Me too. 


Your Shasta is absolutely stunning though!


----------



## GSDlover4EVER

I do love the sables, especially the really dark ones. 

Here is My GSD Zara

























After catching a snowball


----------



## paulag1955

Melina said:


> Your Shasta is absolutely stunning though!


Ah, thanks!


----------



## Denali Girl

Xandor looks serious..........Love it.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

WarrantsWifey said:


> Haha, how sweet. <3


Can you post the pedigree for your gorgeous pup? Loved to see it.


----------



## London's Mom

Here's my boy, London, when he was 10 weeks.








And here he is at almost 2 y/o!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Crookedcreekranch said:


> Can you post the pedigree for your gorgeous pup? Loved to see it.


I can!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

This is his Momma, Uny's Pedigree
This is his Dad, Quasi Pedigree

He is the great great grandson of SG Lord vom Gleisdreieck. <3


----------



## onyx'girl

Tina is his grandmother? I train with her brother Tobi, gorgeous sable.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

onyx'girl said:


> Tina is his grandmother? I train with her brother Tobi, gorgeous sable.


Sure is, oh yea, I've heard nothing but amazing things about his pedigree. I'm really happy with his "family" as I like to say! LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl

He is a stunning pup. Are you going to do SchH with him?


----------



## WarrantsWifey

We plan too, yes. It will be our first experience in all this but were ready to do what it takes. We've begun his basic training and he is a really obedient dog. I'm very happy with him. He is VERY tolerant of the "abuse" my two year old can give him. You can see his drive to work. He is doing really good though with his hand signals, kinda lacking on the voice commands but were adamant on getting him set on those too. Is is quick, as most GSD are.


----------



## onyx'girl

Just don't put too much obedience on him. Manners yes, but I wouldn't go overboard with OB...you can always dial it down later, but hard to ramp them up once they've become so compliant. Though with his pedigree, he'll probably be just fine with whatever he's subjected to!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Right now, were mastered, Sit, Down and Come. He isn't learning any of the shakes or typical pet "tricks" that my lab knows since the breeder suggested we stick to the basics as you did. Were really happy with him. He is a FAST learner compared to my lab. I'm very happy about that. He is stunning too, everybody asks what breed he is because he is a dark sable. I get asked if he is an Australian shepherd quite often when I'm out.... I'm like, he looks NOTHING like that breed. LOL!


----------

